# Good news and bad news



## parjackson (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't been on BYH in a long time because it seemed as though everything kept going wrong with my animals and I wasn't going to post until I had some good news.  

Yesterday morning our Finn ewe, Clara, decided to bring forth her first young.  We missed it (she didn't give any indication of being ready at the last check), and lost two of the four lambs to exposure (of course it was the two ewe lambs that didn't make it), but she has two tiny, but healthy little boys to love on.   I will post pics when I am able to cross the flood that has taken over our back yard.

We woke up to the sound of screaming children at 5 am.  The entire lower level of our home is under about 16 inches of water and it is still pouring in.  The children's bedrooms are downstairs (as is their playroom, toys, books, etc).  The sewers are flooded, the sump pump is working over time, we are going to have to replace the drywall and flooring in our downstairs and we don't have insurance for flooding.  We aren't in a flood plain, but this is the second time in two years that we have had this happen.  The first time it was due the sump pump not working, but all of the rain, melting snow, etc has just made an absolute mess of everything this year.

The only thing that is making me smile today is the knowledge that Clara and her baby boys are safe, warm, and dry.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness!  You have had a rough go of it!     I'm glad the 2 little ram lambs are healthy and happy!  

That's awful about the flooding!  Is it really flooding outside, or did your sump pump quit for some reason?  Ours quit in college once, and we found about 2" of water in our basement.  I read something once about the terminology you should use when you call the insurance company. If it's a pump that quit working, you should say you have water damage due to a faulty pump.  If it truly is flooding outside your house, I'm not sure that will make any difference.  

I hope everything works out ok!


----------



## parjackson (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, no, the sump pump is working overtime.  There is flooding outside.  We are the low point on our portion of the road, so all of the water is coming into our front, going around back, and pushing into the house.  


Here are the babies:





Here is our daughters' room






And our sons' room


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2011)

You poor thing!!  I'm so sorry you're having to go through this!!  How awful!  


But those lambs sure are cute!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for you!   That is going to be expensive.   My sympathies.  

Cute baby lambs!

We have flood insurance even though the house is the the 500 year flood plain (half of our fields are in flood plain, 100 year or less).  It is pretty inexpensive, about $200 a year.   
I know the horses are gone so closing the barn door won't help any this time, just an FYI. 

Is the water comming from water rising out of a river or stream or being diverted from somewhere else?  The source of the water has a lot to do with what and how insurance will cover it.  

Sewer back ups *may* be the responsibility of the water district so look into everything.  You might be able to get some help.


----------



## parjackson (Feb 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for you!   That is going to be expensive.   My sympathies.
> 
> Cute baby lambs!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.  I will let DH know and hopefully he can be the aggressive ram in this.    The first time was supposed to be a fluke because the sump pump died.  This time is definitely much bigger and worse, but I have faith that God will provide.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 28, 2011)

Prayers for you!


----------

